# Aquarium Art for Sale! - $15



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd like to start saving more for future aquariums and get some more practice drawing non-humans. Please give me reference photos of the betta (or other critters!) you'd like me to draw, and note any distinct markings. 

Basic drawings like my sample will be $15. More complex drawings would be more expensive. All payments would go through paypal, which will be arranged through PMs. I prefer to receive payment before starting. 

Sample!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

*Status*

1. *monroe0704* - In progress
Reference Image


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

YEY  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Here's a small preview of your picture! PM me your email, and I'll send you the much bigger file.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Before sending me it can you sign it?? I like to take all the art I get form forum members and print them out/frame them for my fish room...


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, sure! I'll sign that really quick and re-send it.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks it looks awesome! I like your signature too, fits right in with the pic


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you! I'm glad you like it. :3


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll also do abbreviated sketches for a few bucks, and free basic photo-shopping. 

Come on guys! Keep me in practice!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you! :3


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Once I get some pictures of my bettas, I will totally buy a drawing from you!


----------

